# Senin o güzel yüzüne kurban bu serseri kalbim



## MissPrudish

So, any help translating this sentence?

*Senin o güzel yüzüne kurban serseri kalbim ama karar ver tutamıyorum zamanı.*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

MissPrudish said:


> So, any help translating this sentence?
> 
> *Senin o güzel yüzüne kurban bu serseri kalbim.
> Ama karar ver tutamıyorum zamanı.*
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Cool songhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7Ve4BqiPK0, good choice. 

My wandering hearth is melting for your pretty face
But make up your mind, I cannot hold the time.


----------



## MissPrudish

Indeed cool, I'm watching it now 
Thank you very very much


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Oh, just noticed: he says "gülen yüzün"(your smiling face) not your "güzel yüzün"(your pretty face) LOL  It's an old song, anyway.


----------



## /.:TürK:.\

It may be something like that too;

My rover heart would die for your pretty face
But give your judgement, I can't hold the time


----------



## Volcano

MissPrudish said:


> So, any help translating this sentence?
> 
> *Senin o güzel yüzüne kurban serseri kalbim ama karar ver tutamıyorum zamanı.*
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
*My vagabond heart dies for your beautiful face but decide,I can't hold the time*


----------

